# Differences in Logger Fashions???



## Dok (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm no logger but I know a few loggers, have family who are loggers and seen a lot of pictures on this site of loggers. The loggers I know and see around here don't look much different from loggers of one, two or even three generations ago: work shirts, work pants, suspenders, usually cotton, wool or blends, leather boots. Chaps, plastic helmets and safety vests are the main "modern" additions. Compare this to a lot of the pictures from Europe: very modern, sci-fi looking, bright colors, synthetic materials, plastic boots, even kevlar. So, why the difference? Feel free to post your logger fashion pics, extra points for anything pink. 
Brad


----------



## Gologit (Dec 9, 2007)

*Hey Dok..*

LOL...You better talk to Slowp. She's in charge of the Logger Fashion Concept stuff. Maybe you can get her off of this pastel addiction she seems to be suffering from. I worry about her starting a trend that will wind up embarrasing us all. 
As far as our work clothes not changing much over the years...you're right. Function has always been more important than fashion. Maybe next to our European neighbors we look a little ordinary and plain but I really don't see anything but blues, blacks, and various earth tones in our immediate future.
Hell, I figure I'm color coordinated because my red suspenders match my eyes and the mud on my boots is about the same color as my mustache. A bold fashion statement for me is wearing anything but a hickory shirt to work...or around the ranch...or to town.  Bob


----------



## slowp (Dec 9, 2007)

Did I hear my name in vain? I'm thinking that loggers around here like to do things that way because that's the way it always has been. Which isn't always a bad thing. I do wonder about the cotton shirts in the winter but they usually have woolies on underneath and keep moving to keep warm. The clothes are usually embedded with grease so that must work as a water repellent too. I also think the hickory shirt is extra durable and doesn't wear as fast when the guys are "packing steel" to rig up a new skyline road. So much of the rigging is carried over or on the shoulder. I find myself wondering why they don't use a packboard but it would probably get broken quickly. That's my take. I was fashionably covered in mud up until a couple of hours ago. Rinsed the clothes that were on UNDER my rain gear out in the laundry tub and then put them in the washer on prewash, heavy duty wash, and extra rinse. I think I'll be wanting to run them through one more time, the mud has a bit of a manure scent to it. Flood cleanup is icky dirty work. But I may go back next week, we got a lot done.


----------



## Dok (Dec 9, 2007)

How is the cleanup going slowp? That's hard dirty work for sure. This season's color is- brown. All is brown!
Brad


----------



## sILlogger (Dec 9, 2007)

what i wear largely depends on the weather, cleaner shaven during the warm, beard for the cold

summer time logging













cooler weather logging, i don't have any pics now that it has gotten cooler


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2007)

Dok said:


> How is the cleanup going slowp? That's hard dirty work for sure. This season's color is- brown. All is brown!
> Brad



Can't really answer. We were just a little part of what is going to take a big effort. We were in the dairy area and other folks were hurrying to empty hay out of barns before it caught fire. I was happy to see a lot of equipment coming in. But that creates some logistical problems like needing a dump truck to work with the excavator. We saw one excavator that could pick up the pile in one swoop but no truck for it. Lots of John Deere tractors with buckets working hard. The house we worked on had been there quite a while and never had flooded before. They had just finished a remodeling job. Pretty sad.


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 10, 2007)

*logging fashion*

Someone has to say it.

Cotton pants stagged mean Humboldt spoken here.

New bright orange gear means _______________________.

************************

What ever you do, never distance yourself from your crew. If you dress like someone from another continent you'll get picked on. 
Be safe and stick with local fashion police protocol.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 10, 2007)

smokechase II said:


> Someone has to say it.
> 
> Cotton pants stagged mean Humboldt spoken here.
> 
> ...



ROFL.


----------



## slowp (Dec 10, 2007)

I am noticing a trend. Sweat shirts and hickory shirts are being cut off to be more of a midi. Either they needed emergency toilet paper or don't want to tuck much in under suspenders. Also, one outfit calls anybody with pants tucked into rubber calks..._Farmer Loggers_. And it isn't meant as a nice comment. It is said like this: _HE looks like (spit chew) a *FARMER LOGGER *to me. _opcorn:


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 17, 2007)

Riggin's ain't supposed to be tucked in to anything... they need to be "bobbed" so as not to catch on any branches and crap when you are swampin' out, or haulin' a$$ away from the back cut via the escape path...  

Gary


----------

